# conquest of paradise



## pavel0622

as is known,some musics of movie are sound good! One of the most famous composer for movie is Vangelis.In the movie 1492,conquest of paradise is known by many people.It's a very strengthful music.When i listen it,i always think myslef full of strength!


----------



## Weston

Vangelis has an uncanny knack for writing memorable melodies that seem very simple on the surface, but who else can do it so consistently? I bet it's not as simple as it seems.


----------

